# Friday the 13th Part 2



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Was there any doubt?

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15426


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dude, I can't believe it! :winkin:

I mean, given the $45 mil opening weekend and push to reinvent the series....wow!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

sweet im looking forward to it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Meet your new Jason???

http://www.fighters.com/09/02/forme...orhees-of-the-friday-the-13th-movie-franchise

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...alling-in-latest-Friday-the-13?urn=mma,187398


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Meet your new Jason???
> 
> http://www.fighters.com/09/02/forme...orhees-of-the-friday-the-13th-movie-franchise
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...alling-in-latest-Friday-the-13?urn=mma,187398


I was just reading this and laughed. Well I hope he makes a good Jason. I was in Vegas at the UFC when Frank Mir BROKE Silvia's arm. We were so close to the ring, we heard the break.....IT WAS AWESOME!!!!! :googly:


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

eww "Snap!!!!!" cant wait


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Through no fault of my good buddy JT, the rumor is just that: a total BS rumor. I knew something was fishy. I didn't think they were going to can Derek Mears in favor of the Sta-Puft Marshmallow Man:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/17295


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually, I am the new Jason. lol. And so's my daughter. Anyone else wanna throw their hat in the ring?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sure, what the hell. I always imagined myself as more of a Freddy, but I could be Jason for a movie or two. Ya talked me into it.


----------

